# Unemployment steady and more jobs in mining despite woes over slowing Australian econ



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

There is a lot of talk of the Australia economy slowing, but the country's unemployment rate remained steady at 5.4% last month, the latest figures published by the Australian Bureau of Statistics show. The ABS reported the number of people employed increased by 10,400 to 11,549,100 in January. The increase in employment was driven by [...]

Click to read the full news article: Unemployment steady and more jobs in mining despite woes over slowing Australian economy...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

